# After PE



## GAZOO (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy New Year all,

for those of us who passed the PE exam what should we expect from our employer as far as salary change? is it legit to ask for a % increase or a bonus ???!!!

Thanks,

KS


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

^^^ Do you have a performance evaluation coming up soon? Most people wait for that event to discuss/negotiate increase in salary. If not, you should probably feel free to discuss with your supervisor if the timing is right.

JR


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 3, 2008)

Gazoo, unfortunately the majority of us EEs don't see much if any salary increase for getting a license. Unless you work in a job where you actually need to stamp drawings, I wouldn't count on too much.

But there are plenty of other benefits of being licensed: better job security, a leg up on promotions, easier to get a different job, the ability to work for yourself as a consultant and, of course, the personal satisifcation.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 4, 2008)

GAZOO said:


> Happy New Year all,
> for those of us who passed the PE exam what should we expect from our employer as far as salary change? is it legit to ask for a % increase or a bonus ???!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


You can ASK for anything... you might get laughed at, but you can ask. I'm civil, not electrical, so things are a bit different for me. But, most of the time you can tell what your company is going to do by how encouraging they were about you going for it in the first place. Some companies really encourage their people to get the PE... and those are the ones that generally do a better job compensating for it once you have it. If, on the other hand, your company does not encourage it, they probably don't compensate for it either.


----------



## crunchercrunch (May 23, 2014)

i think standard is 10%


----------



## jgharris P.E. (Jun 12, 2014)

I know that a manager at my power utility company retired about 2 years ago. He was a P.E. His replacement was another guy that was a P.E. That guys replacement (for his old job) was a P.E. In other words everyone that got promoted basically had their P.E. Coincidence? I think not! As far as more money it isn't a given but like mudpuppy said it does give you better opportunites to make more money. None of those jobs requires anyone to sign prints since we work under the Coporate exemption.


----------



## daw4888 (Jun 12, 2014)

It will highly depend on what type of job you have. If you for for a utility, which in turn you normally are not required to have anyone sign off on the companies job prints, than having a P.E. is more of a job requirement for certain positions. So normally you wont get a raise, but you will qualify for apply for a higher pay grade position as they come open.

If you work at a consulting/contract firm, then its a different story. At these firms they typically have to have a PE stamp/sign all design documents that are then sent to a client. Typically at these firms you are highly encouraged to get a PE, and are then rewarded for doing so.

Side Note - This is only if you work in the Power field.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jun 13, 2014)

I work for a utility where the PE is not required but it is encouraged and can be a difference maker when applying for certain positions. It never hurts to have one. For quite awhile it's been a company practice to award you a lump sum cash award if you pass. It used to be a $1000 but I think it's less now. I was lined up to ask my manager about mine today but before I could he told me it was already in the works. Whatever it is it will be more than what I have now so I will will be grateful. The biggest benefit will be possible promotion opportunities within the next year or so. In my previous department I felt like my career was at a standstill. Since assuming new responsibilities I feel revitalized and optimistic. My stock has also risen. Passing the PE, and CEM in 2013, are big parts of that.


----------

